# any Stephen King Fans



## cBubbaboy (Mar 6, 2016)

on here


----------



## Ilya (May 18, 2016)

I am ) 

But didn't read his last books.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 18, 2016)

I find his books a little hit and miss, but the ones I can tolerate turn out to be really good (once they get going).  Needful Things and The Dark Tower Series were brilliant reads, Finders Keepers wasn't too bad either.  Under the Dome though... *shudders*.  What's Dreamcatcher like?


----------



## Ilya (May 18, 2016)

Ha I can't read The Dark Tower Series, because it was too different to his all other books. 
Read something like MISERY or Pet's cemetery.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 18, 2016)

Ilya said:


> Ha I can't read The Dark Tower Series, because it was too different to his all other books.
> Read something like MISERY or Pet's cemetery.



Ah yeah, I went in with the notion of it's a book, not a Stephen King book


----------



## rhansen23 (May 21, 2016)

I love King, his books are never really well written, but hot damn can he spin a good tale.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

I like King's books, but sometimes it's so boring because stories are starting very slowly :/
Then those movies based on his books are kinda funny to watch, because nostalgia ja memories from my childhood


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

Rose Red was a pretty damn good movie.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Rose Red was a pretty damn good movie.


True, it was just sooo long! And best shits and giggles goes to.. TADAAH! The shining!


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 22, 2016)

I haven't really read the books, but I do recall seeing a movie a few decades ago where this cat saves a girl from being killed by a troll, by knocking the troll into a fan, killing it.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> I love King, his books are never really well written, but hot damn can he spin a good tale.



True, good tales, but they could be edited to half the length, generally speaking.


----------



## ArtVulpine (May 29, 2016)

I'm a big fan of most of his work, The Dark Tower Series especially my favorite! (Can't wait to see the movie of it!)


----------



## ArtVulpine (May 29, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> I haven't really read the books, but I do recall seeing a movie a few decades ago where this cat saves a girl from being killed by a troll, by knocking the troll into a fan, killing it.



That would be Cat's Eye which had three stories: Quitter's Incorporated, The Man that Walked the Ledge, and The Boogeyman. Definitely a good set of stories with their own twisted plots.


----------



## DoeDog (Sep 14, 2016)

I have his audiobook collection, this is the second time I am listerning to "It", 44+ hours, It would work awesome as a Netflix series but as movie I don't thing anyone is ever going to get it right.


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 14, 2016)

Let's see... Night Shift. Needful Things, Misery and Just Before Sunset. I have Insomnia in my collection but I haven't read it yet, another horror author has been stealing my attention.

And yeah, many of King's books are just too massive for movies, hence why they're turned into mini-series (It, The Langoliers, The Tommyknockers) or full-on TV series (Under The Dome).


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 22, 2016)

I've always been a big Stephen King fan. Actually, I'm rereading Bag of Bones now because that was a favorite of mine when I was younger.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> I find his books a little hit and miss, but the ones I can tolerate turn out to be really good (once they get going).  Needful Things and The Dark Tower Series were brilliant reads, Finders Keepers wasn't too bad either.  Under the Dome though... *shudders*.  What's Dreamcatcher like?


A lot better than the movie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

And The Stand took me like two weeks or three when I was in Junior High. THAT was my start of being a Stephen King fan(already loved his movies).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2016)

Volvom said:


> And best shits and giggles goes to.. TADAAH! The shining!



I only have one thing to say:



Spoiler


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 23, 2016)

Can't say I'm an uberfan of his works, but they are where my love for more mature and serious literature was born (I read the first King's book when I was 12 or 13, before that I mostly read videogame magazines and bad teenage fiction). I can agree he's mostly hit or miss - when he's not in the mood, he writes mediocre books like Dreamcatcher or Rose Madder, but for a guy who in his heyday could publish several novels a year, he can come up with incredibly well-written stuff like The Body and Misery. I personally like the Dark Tower series (even if it kinda goes downhill on the last 2-3 books, though inclusion of all that meta stuff was actually a great twist for the plot), as well as the books that were written under the "Richard Bachman" pseudonym, mainly because King took a creative approach to them. So, if somebody thinks that Stephen King's books are a bit too formulaic and similar, recommend Richard Bachman to them, as well as Dark Tower cycle, this is where he goes outside his comfort zone and writes crazy, imaginative stuff.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

I like Stephen King. But it's not like the animosity to him is misguided.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

I never read any of his books, but I've seen lots of movies based on his books.  Christine, Stand By Me, and The Mist are some of my favorites.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

Hell yeah! My mom forced me when I was a kid to love Stephen King and I'm glad she did! It, cugo, misery, stand by me, Christine, carrie just to many to name! Way to many. Sorry if I spelled any of those wrong, I'm waking up! But I'm excited!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I never read any of his books, but I've seen lots of movies based on his books.  Christine, Stand By Me, and The Mist are some of my favorites.


I recommend The Stand. Great read, and the movie was fantastic with that allstar cast.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

Also it! Is being remade! If you don't like clowns then the original and remake is certainly not your cup of tea!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I recommend The Stand. Great read, and the movie was fantastic with that allstar cast.


I haven't seen The Stand yet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I haven't seen The Stand yet.


It was a five part made for tv miniseries. But it was really close to the book. Of course they left some out because it was tv, but it was a wonderful adaption. Gary Senise starred in it, but alot of great actors played in it. Hell, Kareem Abdul Jabard played in it(small part but very memorable)!


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 8, 2016)

I've read a couple of his books (not enough though), Christine was the first book I read and I also read Misery recently. I have the first two books in the Dark Tower series, but haven't read them yet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> I've read a couple of his books (not enough though), Christine was the first book I read and I also read Misery recently. I have the first two books in the Dark Tower series, but haven't read them yet.


I like The Dark Tower series. I love how he sometimes jumps between worlds in his books. The Talisman was great.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 8, 2016)

Have only read a handful, cause my imagination gets the better of my dreams. And same with the movies. I've never been a big horror fan, but Okami is, so I've learned to at least enjoy some.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I never read any of his books, but I've seen lots of movies based on his books.  Christine, Stand By Me, and The Mist are some of my favorites.



You need to read some of his books/short stories, just to get a feel for him. Preferably during the time when he wasn't drinking, because the narrative would hop all over the place and prattle on over tiny details. "The Shining" is a worthwhile read, but it's nothing like the movie- though both good in their own right.
The Dark Tower series is supposed to be incredible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> You need to read some of his books/short stories, just to get a feel for him. Preferably during the time when he wasn't drinking, because the narrative would hop all over the place and prattle on over tiny detail. "The Shining" is a worthwhile read, but it's nothing like the movie- though both good in their own right.
> The Dark Tower series is supposed to be incredible.


I enjoyed The Dark Tower series. Interesting work.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I enjoyed The Dark Tower series. Interesting work.


That's one I actually read. Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

How bout The Dead Zone?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> How bout The Dead Zone?


Yes! Love Chris Walken!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> How bout The Dead Zone?


I just watched that like two weeks ago.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

And King directed Maximum Overdrive.  He admitted he was all coked up when he made that movie, and it shows. This is the film that got me into AC/DC.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> And King directed Maximum Overdrive.  He admitted he was all coked up when he made that movie, and it shows. This is the film that got me into AC/DC.


My brother already had me into AC/DC. But it was a fun movie to watch. I loved all those apocalyptic movies. Night Of The Comet was also a favorite.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My brother already had me into AC/DC. But it was a fun movie to watch. I loved all those apocalyptic movies. Night Of The Comet was also a favorite.


Oh yeah! Night of the Comet!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh yeah! Night of the Comet!


I loved the 80's! So many good movies!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I loved the 80's! So many good movies!




Ever seen this one before?  Came out in 1980.  Sort of a precursor to Predator. In fact, the guy who played the Predator also played the alien in this one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Ever seen this one before?  Came out in 1980.  Sort of a precursor to Predator. In fact, the guy who played the Predator also played the alien in this one.


Damn! I think I did see that! If it was any sort of scifi I probably saw it.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Damn! I think I did see that! If it was any sort of scifi I probably saw it.


It's about this alien that hunts humans for spirt. He flings these living, fanged flying discs at his targets.  It's on BluRay, or it might be on YouTube.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> It's about this alien that hunts humans for spirt. He flings these living, fanged flying discs at his targets.  It's on BluRay, or it might be on YouTube.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> It's about this alien that hunts humans for spirt. He flings these living, fanged flying discs at his targets.  It's on BluRay, or it might be on YouTube.


Noice! Well, time for bed, buddy. So until tomorrow, arebaderche.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Noice! Well, time for bed, buddy. So until tomorrow, arebaderche.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Just remembered one of my favorite King books and films: The Tommyknockers !!!


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 4, 2018)

I'am kind of a fan of his I have many of his books but I have been much too busy to read them.                                                   Along with my other horror books unfortunately I used to read three big books at the same time but no anymore.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Apr 10, 2018)

I was.  I really liked his earliest stories.  'The Stand' was the first book I read, and was an immediate fan.  'Fire Starter' (horrible movie, but the book? Hmmm!), 'The Shining', 'Carrie', probably stand-out as his best, and I think 'Misery' was the last book I liked.

When Mr. King began getting paid per WORD written, his stories just fall-apart at the end.  He is STILL an outstanding writer, creates vivid scenes and a compelling back-story.  It seems to me he just looses his way as the tale builds, and then reaches the ending.  Quite sad, really.


----------



## Lawkbutt (Apr 22, 2018)

I loved carrie when I read it as a teenager. I recently read the Shining, and it was a bit underwhelming. I think I'll like his short stories a little more, as I have heard they are good.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 22, 2018)

favorite stephen king novel is definitely pet sematary


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 3, 2018)

Yus, Under The Dome was pretty dang good. I also liked his Mr. Mercedes series.


----------



## Nyashia (Jul 3, 2018)

Big fan here. Although I'm far from having read every single book he wrote. My favorite one is The Stand, extended version. I'm currently reading Bag of Bones and the short story Laurie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

I am!


----------

